# Period.



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

A scene from Jane Austen's "Pride and Prejudice" drawn today for fun with an ordinary black ball-point pen and some watercolour washes. Size is 11" x 8". Frame is, as ever, virtual from Paint.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I think it needs a seagull.


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

dickhutchings said:


> I think it needs a seagull.


You just missed it. It flew off a minute ago....:wink:


----------

